# Album organization issue



## reardenreturns (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey guys,
I created a few new albums to store and organize some photos, but notice that when I go to "Organize Photos" and drag and drop them to the albums on the left, they never go there. Nothing happens. I've read the FAQ and everything about moving them, and am apparently doing them the right way, but it doesn't seem to work. 

Any hints? 

For clarity sake: I'm using Firefox 4, but also tried it in IE 8 and Firefox 3.8 all on a Windows & machine with the newest Java installed and working properly. :help:


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm sure one of the computer guys will be along shortly. I guess it would be a good idea to categorize my photo's. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## reardenreturns (Mar 25, 2011)

Bumping this thread to see if anyone can answer.


----------

